# American Netflix in canada



## dwayner (Nov 25, 2007)

Was just at my condo in Arizona. Started watching sons of anarchy. 
Back home and it's not on Canada Netflix. 

I tried using my American DNS on Apple TV but doesn't seem to work. 

How do I do this???

Thanks.


----------



## jlcinc (Dec 13, 2002)

You can use something like unblock us. I've never used it but my neighbour uses it and is very happy.

Unblock-Us - smarter faster VPN

John


----------



## Grazer5 (Jul 19, 2005)

You just have to find the DNS numbers that work. There's usually the latest and greatest on YouTube!


----------



## dwayner (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks. Just kept trying and my numbers work.


----------



## skippythebushkangaroo (Nov 28, 2012)

try unotelly. You get Netflix in all offered countries. We like the UK version in our house. You can easily switch back and forth on their web portal.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

skippythebushkangaroo said:


> try unotelly. You get Netflix in all offered countries. We like the UK version in our house. You can easily switch back and forth on their web portal.


Say Skippy I noticed HBO on their list, do you get that as well?


----------



## skippythebushkangaroo (Nov 28, 2012)

Rps said:


> Say Skippy I noticed HBO on their list, do you get that as well?



You can if you have an account with HBO.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

I have an Apple TV, and I noticed you can set unotelly up on one, do you use your Mac, iPad, Apple TV . Just wondering how you would choose your netflix if I set it up on the ATV would you recommend just running it on my Mac or airplay from my iPad.



QUOTE=skippythebushkangaroo;1583497]try unotelly. You get Netflix in all offered countries. We like the UK version in our house. You can easily switch back and forth on their web portal.[/QUOTE]


----------



## skippythebushkangaroo (Nov 28, 2012)

This is what ehmac is great for!

I have setup unotelly's DNS on my apple tv , on my Mac, on my iPads, on my iPhone, on my Apple time capsule. It opens a whole new world of access. I can watch all NHL games regardless of local blackouts. I watch a lot of BBC. I also have access to hulu through my U.S. account.
When you use your US Apple ID you have PBS at your fingertips.

Cable/sat is dead and will never return unless they drop their pricing in a big, big way.



Rps said:


> I have an Apple TV, and I noticed you can set unotelly up on one, do you use your Mac, iPad, Apple TV . Just wondering how you would choose your netflix if I set it up on the ATV would you recommend just running it on my Mac or airplay from my iPad.
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE=skippythebushkangaroo;1583497]try unotelly. You get Netflix in all offered countries. We like the UK version in our house. You can easily switch back and forth on their web portal.


[/QUOTE]


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

I'm really interested in trying this, but, don't you need a US billing address to pull this off?

Also, are there any difficulties in having both a Canadian and US Apple ID?


----------



## skippythebushkangaroo (Nov 28, 2012)

gwillikers said:


> I'm really interested in trying this, but, don't you need a US billing address to pull this off?
> 
> 
> 
> Also, are there any difficulties in having both a Canadian and US Apple ID?



Lots of ways around this. Get a hold of a US itunes card redeem it on a US account and live off the credit. Or buy a Visa card and redeem it on your US account and live off the credit. If you have an Amex card and a friend in the US call up Amex and give them that US address - use that address with your US itunes account.

Downside - you need to login and logout of various Apple IDs which is easily done but still a bit of a pain. If you buy apps and put them on your iPhone you have to be wary of the different apps purchased on diff accounts. It makes restoring an iPhone or iPad a bit of a pain.

I have a Canadian Apple ID, an American Apple ID, and a UK Apple ID. They all function no problem.

I'm in year four of cutting cable TV where the bill was over $1000 per year. No looking back.

Whenever Rogers or Bell contacts me I tell them I'll take your service for $20 per month but I want to pick which 20 channels I get. They always say no. I've had enough of their extortion.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Good info, thanks skippy.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

skippythebushkangaroo said:


> try unotelly. You get Netflix in all offered countries. We like the UK version in our house. You can easily switch back and forth on their web portal.


Even if I have a netflix account with a canadian credit card?

I don't care about Apple ID just Netflix. I am interested in all the shows we don't get on the Canadian side.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

It looks like for those with a Rogers account may have an alternative method available soon:

Rogers to launch online service to rival Netflix as young Canadians turn away from traditional cable | Financial Post


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

pm-r said:


> It looks like for those with a Rogers account may have an alternative method available soon:
> 
> Rogers to launch online service to rival Netflix as young Canadians turn away from traditional cable | Financial Post


Too late to the game and it won't be $8


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Could someone explain for my old misunderstanding brain, how does one get a connection to Netflix etc. when many are suggesting to "cut the cable".

Our cable is our only means to connect to the Internet, so I just don't understand the "cut the cable" bit and how it would work otherwise.

Feeling really dumb already, so reinforcing comments not needed thanks.


----------



## johnnydee (Feb 10, 2004)

When you" cut the cable" they are referring to cutting off their access to TV programming!


----------



## jef (Dec 9, 2007)

johnnydee said:


> When you" cut the cable" they are referring to cutting off their access to TV programming!


When I cut the TV cable, I also switched to Teksavvy DSL so the "cable" was completely cut...


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

johnnydee said:


> When you" cut the cable" they are referring to cutting off their access to TV programming!



Thanks, I think it makes sense to me now.

For example we have a Shaw cable bundle that includes TV, Internet access and Digital phone. So if we were to "cut the cable" for TV viewing, then all we would be doing is cancelling our TV access part of the bungle, and the rest would remain working.

Do I have that correct, that with only the TV part of our bundle cancelled, we would then have "cut the cable"...?????


----------



## jef (Dec 9, 2007)

pm-r said:


> Thanks, I think it makes sense to me now.
> 
> For example we have a Shaw cable bundle that includes TV, Internet access and Digital phone. So if we were to "cut the cable" for TV viewing, then all we would be doing is cancelling our TV access part of the bungle, and the rest would remain working.
> 
> Do I have that correct, that with only the TV part of our bundle cancelled, we would then have "cut the cable"...?????


Yes - but then you would still be paying too much for your phone and internet...


----------



## bigbadandugly (Aug 14, 2006)

pm-r said:


> Do I have that correct, that with only the TV part of our bundle cancelled, we would then have "cut the cable"...?????


With most cable companies you can get Internet services separate from cable TV services. Similarly, with most telcos you can get DSL service without having phone service (it's called "dry DSL"). Alternatively, you can go to a reseller like TekSavvy which generally offers slightly better rates for specific speeds over the incumbents but much higher download caps.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

jef said:


> Yes - but then you would still be paying too much for your phone and internet...



You'd have to tell me how as I don't know how we could get our land phone and extreme speed Internet with all the features they provide for less.

That's one reason we switched from Telus phone to Shaw digital phone some years ago. Our phone bill has been a fraction of what it was.


----------



## skippythebushkangaroo (Nov 28, 2012)

Joker Eh said:


> Even if I have a netflix account with a canadian credit card?
> 
> I don't care about Apple ID just Netflix. I am interested in all the shows we don't get on the Canadian side.


Doesn't matter. Your netflix login credentials work in any country that has netflix.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

skippythebushkangaroo said:


> Doesn't matter. Your netflix login credentials work in any country that has netflix.


Hmm...

Ok how do I check what shows Netflix has in the US? Is Entourage on there for streaming? My wife wants to watch that show.


----------



## skippythebushkangaroo (Nov 28, 2012)

Joker Eh said:


> Hmm...
> 
> Ok how do I check what shows Netflix has in the US? Is Entourage on there for streaming? My wife wants to watch that show.


Netflix Canada vs USA | Netflix Canada vs USA


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

skippythebushkangaroo said:


> Netflix Canada vs USA | Netflix Canada vs USA


Thanks that site is very useful.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

I was a Unblock US subscriber for a couple of years. I have since done a clean install on my Mac and iPad (but not on my wife's or daughter's iPads). My daughter just mentioned tonight that we aren't getting "Sons of Anarchy" which her other friends are getting and I realized that we're probably not benefiting from Unblock US (due to my clean install?). I've just unsubscribed from Unblock US and want to look for another way to get US Netflix without a monthly fee. I found a primary and secondary DNS listed on YouTube, but some say it's a hit and miss situation. I really don't want to run into any trouble. Is there a fail-safe approach to this?


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Thinking of sticking with Unblockus. I find their instructions a bit vague when getting into the DNS settings of the router. I've posted a screenshot of their instructions and what I see in my router settings. Not sure what settings they're exactly referring to:


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

I always just change DNS on my iThings.

Somewhere I found 109.123.111.24 it works most of the time.


----------



## bigbadandugly (Aug 14, 2006)

Under the "Default Gateway" entry is one for "DNS". Just enter one of the two IP addresses in that box and you should be off to the races.

Does anyone know how UnblockUS differentiates between paying customers and non-paying customers using its DNS servers?


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

I just tried winwintoo's number on my MBP and didn't find "Sons of Anarchy" available on Netflix. Is this the title that one should expect to be available on the US side? When changing the DNS settings, is a reboot required? A logout of Netflix? I notice that both default DNS numbers are grayed out in my Network settings. To change the DNS I need to click +. When deleting any added DNS, the other 2 default automatically appear back.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

bigbadandugly said:


> Under the "Default Gateway" entry is one for "DNS". Just enter one of the two IP addresses in that box and you should be off to the races.
> 
> Does anyone know how UnblockUS differentiates between paying customers and non-paying customers using its DNS servers?


I used unblock us for a couple of years and it worked perfectly as long as I paid for it. When I quit paying 

I tried the numbers that Csonni posted in the image above and I get an error when I try Netflix, but other internet works.

I don't know how they do it. They have a whole list of countries you can switch to besides US.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

bigbadandugly said:


> Under the "Default Gateway" entry is one for "DNS". Just enter one of the two IP addresses in that box and you should be off to the races.


Thank you. I'll give that a try.

All is good. Back up and running with UnblockUs.


----------



## med8or (Jan 18, 2002)

Joker Eh said:


> Hmm...
> 
> Ok how do I check what shows Netflix has in the US? Is Entourage on there for streaming? My wife wants to watch that show.


 
Another website that is very useful is www.moreflicks.com. They provide content for several providers including Netflix. If you see something you're interested in, click on the Netflix logo and it will show you what countries it is offered in.

Also, I'd highly recommend using the unblock-us DNS within the router and then all devices will have the same DNS setting.

Finally, there is also an app for iphones called unblockUS. Not connected to the company, but allows for an easy way to switch locations and also provides a few options for finding movies and new releases.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

Found these steps on how to set up my Apple TV. 

Setting up UnoDNS on Your Apple TV : UnoTelly Customer Service

What I don't get is there is no mention to how I am authenticated? I'm guessing these steps assume that your router maintains the connection to the UnoDNS?


----------



## med8or (Jan 18, 2002)

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> Found these steps on how to set up my Apple TV.
> 
> Setting up UnoDNS on Your Apple TV : UnoTelly Customer Service
> 
> What I don't get is there is no mention to how I am authenticated? I'm guessing these steps assume that your router maintains the connection to the UnoDNS?


What unblock-us does is registers your ip address and then maps it to their DNS server based on which country you've selected your DNS to be located in. This is done from a web portal. If your ip address changes, the webpage indicates that it has and asks if you want to register your new IP address.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

med8or said:


> What unblock-us does is registers your ip address and then maps it to their DNS server based on which country you've selected your DNS to be located in. This is done from a web portal. If your ip address changes, the webpage indicates that it has and asks if you want to register your new IP address.


Gotcha...thanks for that!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Thanks.



med8or said:


> What unblock-us does is registers your ip address and then maps it to their DNS server based on which country you've selected your DNS to be located in. This is done from a web portal. If your ip address changes, the webpage indicates that it has and asks if you want to register your new IP address.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

I signed up for unblock-us and set up my router with the DNS servers as well as my Apple TV.

I have to say, it is the best value I have received for $5 in a LONG time. 

On your Apple TV, you get US Netlfix (triple the content), live Sky News (british news; which is really good content and quality stream), PBS on-demand programs like Nova, Nature, Downton Abbey, Sherlock (excellent shows), Hulu Plus Access etc. 

I am a huge football (soccer) fan. I was able to set up beinsport.net (geo-blocked if outside middle east/north africa) which gives access to EVERY EPL (England), Ligue 1 (France), La Liga (Spain) and Serie A (Italy), Champions League and Europa League game + every F1 and Moto GP race and lots of NBA games for: $20/m or $100 per year. 

The only thing with bein is that some of the commentary isn't in english. Sometimes it's in arabic or french. But the stream quality is somewhere excellent (between 720-1080P). I have it streaming on my computer and plugged into a 50" plasma and the image is fantastic.

I 100% recommend unblock-us.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

So no one has a problem with general slowdowns using proxy services??


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

csonni said:


> I just tried winwintoo's number on my MBP and didn't find "Sons of Anarchy" available on Netflix. Is this the title that one should expect to be available on the US side? When changing the DNS settings, is a reboot required? A logout of Netflix? I notice that both default DNS numbers are grayed out in my Network settings. To change the DNS I need to click +. When deleting any added DNS, the other 2 default automatically appear back.


Sorry, I missed this post for some reason. I used that number on my iPad and it worked for a while, but then it quit working. It didn't work when I tried it on my MacBook Air.

I suspect it belongs to one of the paid services and they closed a loophole.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

HowEver said:


> So no one has a problem with general slowdowns using proxy services??




Nope. Using unblock-us, I've experienced the exact same speeds as before I had it. 

Unblock-us has a one week free trial, and it's not negative selling. You don't have to put in any credit card information or anything, just an email address. You should try it!


----------



## razz (Sep 21, 2003)

Two big thumbs up for Blockless.com 

$5/month, free trial to start. They have easy instructions online for setup on your router, Mac, whatever you like. Their chat support was great, and most impressive....I received a follow-up email asking how was everything working, and "let us know if you need anything". Wow!

This probably sounds like a paid commercial, but I've been very happy with it. They're based in Ontario to boot!

I have yet to call Rogers and dump their asses. $126 for cable + additional channels just because we wanted HBO. A month. Unreal!


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Can anyone tell me...

If I use blockless or unblock-us with settings right in my airport extreme router, will I be able to use HBO go on my AppleTV (with a user name and password of course). Do other US services work on the AppleTV? I would imagine hulu does not as it refuses to function on my Mac when accessing over a vpn but clarification would be great.

Thanks


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

I must look into this. There is no good reason a person paying a monthly subscription fee to use Netflix should not have access to the entire catalogue regardless of where they live.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Macified said:


> Can anyone tell me...
> 
> If I use blockless or unblock-us with settings right in my airport extreme router, will I be able to use HBO go on my AppleTV (with a user name and password of course). Do other US services work on the AppleTV? I would imagine hulu does not as it refuses to function on my Mac when accessing over a vpn but clarification would be great.
> 
> Thanks


I use unblock-us. On my ATV, HBO comes up and requires log-in credentials (that I don't have). So yes it comes up for me, but I have never accessed it. Hulu also comes up, but you can only access Hulu Plus from ATV which is $8.99/m. 

I must say this though, unblock-us takes 5 minutes to set up and gives you a week free trial. I would give it a try.

Unblock-us is also smart. They must have websites indexed to the location that website requires. For example, if I go to Fox's website, it tells Fox, I'm in the US. But if I go to BBC's website, I am in the UK. For BeIn sports, I am in the mid-east/north africa. It does all of this automatically. It is really impressive.


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

What are the legalities around this? In the past folks here on ehMac have been very vocal about illegal downloads or gray areas, yet it seems everyone is on board with spoofing your IP to get access to content that you aren't legally obliged to have. Not that I haven't done it, but it's funny to see it here.

I'm guessing the reason the catalogues are different are that Netflix has to license each film and is limited by what the studios and content providers will allow.

Edit: Yep


----------



## med8or (Jan 18, 2002)

HowEver said:


> So no one has a problem with general slowdowns using proxy services??


Many of these services aren't technically a proxy server. They only change your dns location, the data transmitted doesn't go through their servers, so no slow downs.

Other services that do provide a proxy may have this problem.


----------



## med8or (Jan 18, 2002)

Macified said:


> Can anyone tell me...
> 
> If I use blockless or unblock-us with settings right in my airport extreme router, will I be able to use HBO go on my AppleTV (with a user name and password of course). Do other US services work on the AppleTV? I would imagine hulu does not as it refuses to function on my Mac when accessing over a vpn but clarification would be great.
> 
> Thanks


 
These tend to be service specific. Some sites might work only using a web browser, others work on some devices, not others, etc.

Go here for a list of services available with unblock-us.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

If you just want to watch American netflix on your computer, I just found a really easy way to do it. No need to change dns numbers or anything like that. You need chrome or firefox. Hola – Access ALL of the web (free VPN) & faster browsing

It is free and I was surprised at how quick it worked. You need an email to register, I just used a junk hotmail one. It works with other things I think, I only tested netflix out on it though. Would be nice if there was an iPad version.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

fjnmusic said:


> I must look into this. There is no good reason a person paying a monthly subscription fee to use Netflix should not have access to the entire catalogue regardless of where they live.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me to. I agree. I need to finish SOA. But I could just re-install XBMC on MBP and stream to Apple TV. Have to check if they fixed the issue since upgrading to Mavericks.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

med8or said:


> These tend to be service specific. Some sites might work only using a web browser, others work on some devices, not others, etc.
> 
> Go here for a list of services available with unblock-us.


Thanks for the link. Looks like HBOGo should work as well as HuluPlus.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Macified said:


> Thanks for the link. Looks like HBOGo should work as well as HuluPlus.


Do you know someone with an HBO account? How do you access HBO Go?


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Macified said:


> Thanks for the link. Looks like HBOGo should work as well as HuluPlus.





Adrian. said:


> Do you know someone with an HBO account? How do you access HBO Go?


Does someone get an HBO account if they get it from Rogers?


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

fjnmusic said:


> I must look into this. There is no good reason a person paying a monthly subscription fee to use Netflix should not have access to the entire catalogue regardless of where they live.


I think this guy would know why things are different...ESPECIALLY the guy in the video..

This is the SAME age-old argument, but a lot of people on here can't seem to grasp the concept of licensing..


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Adrian. said:


> Do you know someone with an HBO account? How do you access HBO Go?


I used to have an account from my US residence. My son lives in the states now. It won't hold up in court but HBO supposedly doesn't mind sharing account info (with spokespeople on record to that effect).


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Watching US Netflix in Canada on Chromecast:

I just bought a Chromecast in Florida for $35. It is probably the cheapest Netflix streaming device out there. It is essentially a digital receiver that plugs into an HDMI port on your TV and can stream Netflix from your iPhone, iPad, Android, computer + anything playing in your Chrome browser to your TV (stream quality is excellent and audio matches video). Your device is essentially the remote. 

HOWEVER, Chromecast does not play nice when you are trying to use US Netflix via unblock-us or another VPN service in Canada. This is because Google has hard coded its public DNS servers into the Chromecast so your VPN's DNS addresses cannot be entered into the Chromecast. This can easily be resolved by forcing the Chromecast to use your VPN's DNS servers in your router.

Here are the steps I followed for my dlink DIR-825 router:


1. Log into your router's web interface (you do this by typing in the router's IP address into any internet browser. Most dlink's use http://192.168.0.1 as their address. Just google your router's make and model + "ip address" and you'll find it online somewhere).

2. Once logged in, go to Advanced > Routing: You should see a page called Route List with empty values. 

3. You want to enter your values (here is mine: imgur: the simple image sharer). All your values should be like mine, except your Gateway should be your router's IP address. 

4. Save the Route List (with the boxes checked). 

5. Reboot the Chromecast and US Netflix should work.

Netflix takes longer to load up videos on the Chromecast with this hack (about 15 seconds) because it is trying to resolve the DNS servers, but it has worked for me on Mac OSX, iPad and iPhone. 

I hope this helps. I posted this to some of the unblock-us discussions, but I thought I would share here. The Chromecast is a really affordable option for cutting cable and getting content to a bedroom or kitchen TV, where you wouldn't want to drop $100 on an ATV.

Cheers!


----------



## iamjenny (Jul 23, 2015)

The easiest way is to use a VPN. This is an encryption tool which help you to hide your original IP and provide your virtual IP, which help you to watch American Netflix in Canada. For detail about Best Canada VPN you can visit VpnRanks.


----------

